# Old Myers Plow



## John P (Dec 10, 2002)

About 3 years ago I bought an old truck with a plow (because I had just moved and truly needed one). I tell people that I bought a plow for $600 and it came with a truck. The plow is either a Myers CT-78 or ST-78 (I can not make out the first letter). The plow is power lift only, no angle. The motor is the meyers E-45. I have never done any maint on the motor, but this year I notice the motor is much slower raising the plow. I'm looking for any advice on that. The truck is a 1972 Jeep J4000 (3/4 ton) with 3spd manual, 304 V8. I would like to mount the plow on my 1989 Dodge W150 (because of the automatic tranny). The other question is if a newer (80's vintage) meyers plow mount fit my old plow, or should I just scrap the idea and wait until the jeep dies and get a new plow?


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

John P,

Since youve done nothing to service the pump my first piece of advice would be to drain the oil from the pump as water or condesation has surely gotten into the pump and may be slowing things down.

Second as far as fitting a newer plow on your jeep check the plow ears on the end of the A-frame. They should measure 23.5 inches on center which is typical of meyers plows.

Now your real best bet would be to drive down here to Trenton and buy the 7.5 foot Meyer ST-90 power angling blade and the my extra E-47 pump so that you will then have a real plow and pump to work with. All you would then need is to rewire your plow harness and you'll have a power angle plow thats a foot wider then your currently running.

Email me at [email protected] if your interested. I already have the plow blade listed on the used equipment forum but Ill sell you the extra pump as well to get the blade out of here. Both work perfectly, and I'll hook them up so you can see them in action before buying.

CMerrick


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

John, I can't say for sure but this is my experience--My first plow came off a CJ-5. I built the mounting to put it on my 79 GMC pickup. Later I got a better plow that came off a Jeep pickup. Both of those Jeep plows were around 19 inches wide at the back of the A frame. Everything else I've ever driven with a Meyers has had a 23 1/2 inch A frame. My guess is that Meyers isn't going to have a factory built mount that'll fit your Jeep plow to your Dodge truck. Besides, you'd be much more productive with power angling....


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

If that old jeep is not rotted out,keep the plow on that. The jeep with that tranny is a far better plow truck than the dodge. My father had a 64 with that tranny ,the clutch was like butter and you leg never got tirerd .
If you change you would have to get a welder to fab a frame for the dodge. I also think you should change the fluid . That should solve the slowness .


----------



## John P (Dec 10, 2002)

*It's the old style*

The plow has the 19" wide mounts. So, I guess I'm stuck with it until I get rid of the Jeep. The Jeep is OK, could use a good tune-up, jut never have the time. Other than that the only prob with the jeep (besides a lot of rust to keep it uninspected/unregistered) is the fact that it was designed for short people. There is very little leg room (especially for shifting). Any idea what I replace the fluid with? I had a guy from Meyers tell me that the lift is obsolete, with no parts available. I tend to believe him since I see no reference to the E-45 anywhere on the net. Does this take a special hydraulic fluid, tranny fluid, what?

Thanks.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

John P,

You need the blue juice. Any plow dealer and some auto parts dealers will have the blue low temp hydrolic oil you need for your pump. If its not been serviced in all those years and you really need to rely on this plow then I suggest you have your dealer do an internal cleanup service which will get you new gaskets o rings, clean the screens (if that model has em) etc. Rust and water are the killers of snowplow pumps which is why I have the extra one.

CMerrick


----------



## John P (Dec 10, 2002)

*E-45 Pump Resevoir Capacity*

Any idea how much fluid that will hold? I had bought a quart in the summer and just remembered it, but I do not know if that's enough.


----------



## MR5BY5 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it's ST-78.

Mine has the E-47 pump, which is also piece of junk! The motor is marginal even for "personal plowing". The narrow A-frames are found on Jeep CJs - I have one with the connection-points for plow bolted to the angle that mounts on frame so that you could just re-drill mount holes to install one of the bigger plows.

If you are going to do one piece of maintenance on the plow, make sure pivot pins are lubed where moldboard attaches to A-frame! The pins can sieze and shear or fatigue the metal where pivots are attached to blade... (You can now buy pins with zerk-fitting from Meyers, about $20 a set. The guy I bought mine from said the fittings break real easy though - they are machined-into the end of pins, not threaded-in to tapped holes!)

I have been thinking of switching lift for my Meyers plow to an electric winch - I am sick of diddling with that motor and solenoids ever year!


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

*Old Thread*

Check date on thread....


----------

